# Silver efex Pro 2 locks up when exporting from lr5



## Sodapop (Sep 7, 2013)

Silver Efex Pro 2 locks up when exporting from lr5. Silver Efex turns grey and only option is control alt delete. Have to reboot. Happens often but not always. Can anyone help with this?/\. Can't find anything on this in Batdorff book or online.

Thanks for any help

soda


----------



## Den (Sep 8, 2013)

Happens to me too in another program I use this plugin. Still searching for a solution.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 8, 2013)

You're running the latest SilverEfex update?  Might be worth contacting Nik/Google


----------



## Sodapop (Sep 8, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You're running the latest SilverEfex update?  Might be worth contacting Nik/Google



downloaded the whole Nik suite about 3 weeks ago. Other plugins all work fine, problem just with Silver. Do you have the best link to contact Nik/Google on?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't I'm afraid.  I'm not up to date myself!


----------



## Sodapop (Sep 9, 2013)

I found that it works/loads , when choosing Adobe RGB instead of the other two color type choices. Is there any clue in that? I have the book by John Batdodoff, is thee any other manual or something similar for Nik programs?


soda



Victoria Bampton said:


> I don't I'm afraid.  I'm not up to date myself!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi soda,

To contact Nik support go to thier main page NikSoftware.com and use the menu to select Support -> Help. At the bottom of the page is a "Contact Us" topic.

There is also several trouble shooting sections that may help. Could be a GPU driver issue. There is a topic on that in the Troubleshooting and FAQ section under SEP.

-louie


----------



## Sodapop (Sep 11, 2013)

Did that, thanks. Received from them a 3 page report on the various ways that would possibly fix. Have not tried them yet, looks complicated. However, I did learn after trying this and that that selecting the Adobe RGB selection in the edit step between LR and SEP, It worked, however, fairly slow but acceptable for now. Need a new 'puter I guess

Thanks for all the replies

soda


----------

